# Greasy Hill Cusomer Smokers



## eddiemangrum (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought the model 400 with the rib box and I have no complaints , it may take a little longer getting the heat up , but once the heat is up , it is easy to maintain your desired heat, I can say that it cooks the meat very evenly. My pit has 2 pull out racks ,one on top and one on bottom , and it cooks very even. I live in Texas and ordered my pit over the phone and was very pleased with every aspect of ordering my pit.My shipper showed up a day early to get my pit ,but Greasy Hill Customs would not release my pit because they painted it that day and they knew that the forecast called for rain and would not release my pit in fear of ruining the paint job.....that impressed me. My pit is made of the 1/4" rolled black diamiand plated steel with 2 chrome stacks on top of the grilling area , when I cook at any event, I always have numerous people asking to look over my pit and they always have favorable comments. So in short , not only does my pit look awesome ,it cooks awesome as well !! I would highly recomend Greasy Hill Customs not only for their pits ,but for their outstanding customer service as well


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds like a nice pit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mjeffcoat (Jan 8, 2015)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## b-one (Jan 8, 2015)

And I was hoping to see a sweet rig![emoji]128551[/emoji]


----------

